# royal morphs



## steza (Dec 6, 2009)

hi i was wondering what sort of an outcome would i get if i bred a mojave and a spider royal would i get like just pure spiders het mojo )and vice versa) or would i get like half a mojave and half a spider on some snakes if any1 has bred these 2 together before or 2 different morphs of royal (not normals) can you let me know what you got and any piks would help me too thanks  :2thumb: :no1: : victory:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I think you will get Spiders, Mojaves & Spimo's (Spider Mojaves) & possibly normals too. Not sure on the % per egg though. I'm sure Alan or one of the others will fill that bit in :2thumb:.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

yep - 1:4 chance of what you said mel

here's the combo...










courtesy of Markus Jayne


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

yup

25 % spider
25% mojo
25% spimo (spider mojave)
25% normal

this is chance per egg , so u could get all normals, all spimos or anything in between

spider is dom and mojo is co-dom so no hets , everything is visual




spimo:

NERD - New England Reptile Distributors - Spider: Mojave


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

alan1 said:


> yep - 1:4 chance of what you said mel
> 
> here's the combo...
> 
> ...


u bloody beat me , and i almost used that pic too :lol2::lol2:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

i know my morphs and understand that, but above you said spider is dominant which surely by saying that every baby should be spider??? 


daniel


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Mojave is co-dominant and Spider is dominant so as with any co-dom or dom pairing you'd get

25% normal
25% parent 1
25% parent 2
25% mix of parent 1&2

with your example of Spider X Mojave you'd get

25% normal
25% spider
25% Mojave
25% mojave Spider

If you paired a co-dom or dom morph with a normal you'd get 

50% normal
50% whatever the parent morph is

All % chance per egg


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> i know my morphs and understand that, but above you said spider is dominant which surely by saying that every baby should be spider???
> 
> 
> daniel


no, dominant just means it has no super or homozigous form


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

ok thats fair enough i guess. does teh rule change when talking about boas then ??? as i was under the impression we call a super hypo dominant as it means when bred every baby will be hypo


daniel


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> ok thats fair enough i guess. does teh rule change when talking about boas then ??? as i was under the impression we call a super hypo dominant as it means when bred every baby will be hypo
> 
> 
> daniel


no idea about boa genetics mate


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

lukendaniel said:


> ok thats fair enough i guess. does teh rule change when talking about boas then ??? as i was under the impression we call a super hypo dominant as it means when bred every baby will be hypo
> 
> 
> daniel


to me, it sounds like 'hypo' is co-dom in boas - therefore 'superhypo' would produce ALL hypos in any given clutch (when bred to a normal)
same as (for example) pastel in royals is co-dom, which only has 1 copy of the pastel gene, and the super form (super pastel) carries 2 copies of the same gene, resulting in a whole clutch of pastels when bred to a normal


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

lukendaniel said:


> ok thats fair enough i guess. does teh rule change when talking about boas then ??? as i was under the impression we call a super hypo dominant as it means when bred every baby will be hypo


This is a misunderstanding of the definition of "dominant".

The hypo mutant gene is dominant to the normal gene. Because a snake with two hypo genes often looks like a snake with a hypo gene paired with a normal gene. The effect of the hypo gene more or less masks the effect of the normal gene.

A super hypo boa is homozygous. It has a pair of hypo mutant genes. Therefore it gives a hypo gene to every baby. As every baby gets at least one hypo gene and that gene is dominant to the normal gene, all the babies are some form of hypo.

By the way, heterozygous just means that the two genes in a gene pair are not the same. Heterozygous does NOT mean that the heterozygous animal looks normal. A royal python with a mojave mutant gene paired with a normal gene is heterozygous but does not look normal. A hypo boa with a hypo gene paired with a normal gene is heterozygous but does not look normal.


----------



## steza (Dec 6, 2009)

interesting thread but thanks for the info on the spider mojo cross but surely if i got 25% normals they would be het spider or mojave as thats the parents


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

steza said:


> interesting thread but thanks for the info on the spider mojo cross but surely if i got 25% normals they would be het spider or mojave as thats the parents


no, no hets at all.

They would be normal


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

steza said:


> interesting thread but thanks for the info on the spider mojo cross but surely if i got 25% normals they would be het spider or mojave as thats the parents


Definition:
Heterozygous (slang = het) means that the two genes in a gene pair are not the same. A mutant gene is not the same as a normal gene. A gene pair made up of a mutant gene and a normal gene is a heterozygous gene pair. A snake with a heterozygous gene pair is a heterozygous snake. A heterozygous snake MAY look normal but is not REQUIRED to look normal.

Lets use the actual genes in the mojave x spider mating.

Mojave parent has a mojave gene paired with a normal gene, makng it heterozygous mojave. This snake also has two normal genes in the spider gene pair. AKA mojave//normal normal//normal

Spider parent has two normal genes in the mojave gene pair and a spider gene paired with a normal gene, making it heterozygous spider. AKA normal//normal spider//normal

mojave (mojave//normal normal//normal) x spider (normal//normal spider//normal) -->
1/4 normal (normal//normal normal//normal)
1/4 mojave (mojave//normal normal//normal) = het mojave 
1/4 spider (normal//normal spider//normal) = het spider 
1/4 spimo = mojave spider (mojave//normal spider//normal) = het mojave het spider

Clear as mud?


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

paulh said:


> Definition:
> Heterozygous (slang = het) means that the two genes in a gene pair are not the same. A mutant gene is not the same as a normal gene. A gene pair made up of a mutant gene and a normal gene is a heterozygous gene pair. A snake with a heterozygous gene pair is a heterozygous snake. A heterozygous snake MAY look normal but is not REQUIRED to look normal.
> 
> Lets use the actual genes in the mojave x spider mating.
> ...


 
:notworthy: very good explanation dude, even the genetic noobs should get that.


----------



## steza (Dec 6, 2009)

thanks for that explaination it was very helpful


----------



## steza (Dec 6, 2009)

has anyone got a spimo (i think it was) at adult stage they could post a pik of please


----------

